# New roof today. Drip edge wack? Recourse?



## Gn2me (Jun 5, 2021)

Drip edge is not held out from the fascia and the shingles were started flush with the Drip edge. From my understanding Drip edge should be atleast 1/4" out and shingles should be hanging over (3/8"-3/4").

One of the reasons I got a new roof was because of retention rolling back into soffit. So there really doesn't seem to be an improvement.

They can't exactly fix it by pulling the edge out more because the shingles would be to short... still need to water test the Drip but I have my doubts. 

Is this a problem and done wrong like I think it is? How do I confront the contractor?









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

In Florida, it's code to have the shingles flush like that. As for spacing the drip edge 1/4in, never heard of that, but it would make it easier for whoever hangs the gutter to get the back lip behind the dripedge. You're right about it being impossible to fix the shingle over hang, if worried about water wicking up between bottom shingle and drip, run a bead of sealant under the starter.


----------



## Gn2me (Jun 5, 2021)

Appreciate the response and not being an ass.

Someone on reddit said they do 1/4" hang on shingles to account for shrinkage through the life of the shingle. Which could explain why my old shingles were sitting on top for the Drip edge instead of over or atleast flush and I was getting rollback. 

Any thoughts to that? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Gn2me said:


> Appreciate the response and not being an ass.
> 
> Someone on reddit said they do 1/4" hang on shingles to account for shrinkage through the life of the shingle. Which could explain why my old shingles were sitting on top for the Drip edge instead of over or atleast flush and I was getting rollback.
> 
> ...


 Plausible. In my area, 3/4in overhang is standard, across bottom and up the rakes.


----------

